# GrizzAlley Bike Swap - once a month - Fresno, Ca.



## IngoMike (Sep 2, 2020)

The flyer looks good, anyone checked this out?








						Bicycle swapmeet - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

bicycle swap meet going down at my shop once a month , for only 5 bucks a spot for vendors. pull...



					fresno.craigslist.org
				







I found an ad for his shop...








						Grizzlies bike shope - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

GrizzAlley Build-A-Bike shope, here in the tower district area, I have a great selection of new...



					fresno.craigslist.org


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 3, 2020)

After the swap you can go to Doghouse Grill  https://doghousefresno.com/ for awesome tri tip sandwiches!


----------

